# egg donor and sperm donor being matched



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

does anyone know of any clinics where they will match couples needing an egg donor with another couple needing a sperm donor?  I asked my clinic about this two years ago and they had never thought of this but did not explore anything further. any advice greatly appreciated, it reminded me reading one of the posts below.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

I didnt want to read and run....

Ive never heard of it.... i am soon to be an egg donor and we need donor sperm. Not sure on my feelings on matching the 2 as that would create 100% siblings (would it not?)

But - each to their own i guess!

Good luck


----------



## lynsnjon (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

I think the best thing to do would be egg share to reduce costs and pay for the sperm?? I think it's about £1000 but don't quote me on that.

Good Luck
xxxx


----------

